# emerge --sync i error 2

## womperm

```
/ # emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://88.198.83.249/gentoo-portage...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 42, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 1326, in emerge_main

    return action_sync(settings, trees, mtimedb, myopts, myaction)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 1799, in action_sync

    fd, tmpservertimestampfile = mkstemp()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/tempfile.py", line 286, in mkstemp

    dir = gettempdir()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/tempfile.py", line 254, in gettempdir

    tempdir = _get_default_tempdir()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/tempfile.py", line 201, in _get_default_tempdir

    ("No usable temporary directory found in %s" % dirlist))

IOError: [Errno 2] No usable temporary directory found in ['/tmp', '/var/tmp', '/usr/tmp', '/']
```

----------

## c0oba

```
ls -ld /tmp /var/tmp /usr/tmp /
```

----------

## womperm

```
gentoo / # ls -ld /tmp /var/tmp /usr/tmp /

drwxr-xr-x 18 root root 4096 Nov  2 15:09 /

drwxrwxrwt  2 root root 4096 Nov  8 23:12 /tmp

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    8 Nov  8 23:08 /usr/tmp -> /var/tmp

drwxrwxrwt  2 root root 4096 Nov  2 21:53 /var/tmp
```

----------

